# What Scares You the Most?



## Hulaette (Jan 24, 2016)

The one thing that scares me the most is walking around with my net out during the summertime at night! I'm afraid that a Scorpion or a tyrantula will come running at me outta nowhere.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 24, 2016)

Nothing scares me. I guess corruption is the scariest thing out there, but I take excellent care of my games and consoles.


----------



## focus (Jan 24, 2016)

losing marshal/diana/julian/bam ;-;


----------



## Shawna (Jan 24, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> The one thing that scares me the most is walking around with my net out during the summertime at night! I'm afraid that a Scorpion or a tyrantula will come running at me outta nowhere.


THIS!

However, when I found out that they don't bother you when you won't have your net out, I became less scared.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm afraid of Bluebear moving out without me knowing. 

This happened to me with Wolfgang moving out, and I don't want to relive that.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm afraid of my dreamies moving out.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 24, 2016)

I dont want Brucie to leave meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ;-;

he is such a sweetheart and i love him DEERly (haha) he commented on my bandage like the picture below... 








He also resembles my old band teacher that died of a heart attack... (name was Mr. Bruce..)


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 24, 2016)

My dreamies moving out and game being corrupted, both scary to me.0-0


----------



## N a t (Jan 24, 2016)

Any of my villagers moving out, my game corrupting, or losing a villager that I'm holding for someone. I'm fairly good at keeping my own townies though, and I make sure I don't lose temporary villagers for sure >.<


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmm, if villagers parked their houses near or on my flower gardens/breeding areas, if I accidentally time travelled and my favourite villager moved out, or seeing a villager I really want in the campsite/igloo and I'm at my limit for villagers, having villagers give me a task for finding a specific bug or fish type, missing the K.K. Slider Saturday night performances, and every time my game disconnects while visiting a town or hosting


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 24, 2016)

The scariest thing would be breaking/corrupting/deleting the game save or cartridge. I don't really care much for villagers that leave.

In the GCN game, if a villager gave you an item to deliver to a villager, then you never deliver it due to them moving out, the item will stay in your inventory forever. That's one thing that scared me exclusively to the GCN game.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 24, 2016)

Pokebub said:


> The scariest thing would be breaking/corrupting/deleting the game save or cartridge. I don't really care much for villagers that leave.
> 
> In the GCN game, if a villager gave you an item to deliver to a villager, then you never deliver it due to them moving out, the item will stay in your inventory forever. That's one thing that scared me exclusively to the GCN game.



Did you know that if you failed to deliver an item to said villager you can give it to the Fountain guardian and he will take it.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 25, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Did you know that if you failed to deliver an item to said villager you can give it to the Fountain guardian and he will take it.



I had attempted to do it once randomly, but instead of accepting the item, the fountain guardian just said that there was nothing in my pockets that it can take. It did eventually disappear, don't know exactly how.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 25, 2016)

Those summernight insects really scared me as a kid, I think I've only ever seen them once in NL.
Having a dreamie move out would be awful, but not scary considering you can cycle them back in.
The game being completely broken sounds scary, but that's really not something that should be expected?


----------



## PrincessKelly (Jan 29, 2016)

For sure the scorpion and spider... That noise... :')


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 29, 2016)

What scares me the most:

load up my game after i neglect my town for a long time :/


----------



## Quagsire. (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm scared all my villagers will leave my town, I don't want to cycle through fifteen villagers to get them to come back, its just too hard!!! ;-;

Oh gosh, and tarantulas and scorpions. Like, nothing happens when they attack you but I'm still scared of them. Yeah, I've been scared of them since like 2005... So I never hold my net at night now...


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

the thought of my town being ransacked when i'm not around to stop
it!! but when i was a little one playing wild world, i'd usually play at
11pm ish, and once i encountered a tarantula ˓˓(ᑊᘩᑊ⁎) i thought my
character would die, i was so upset for ages after that & wouldn't play!​


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd be afraid if Marina or Marshal moved away :c ~ Their both my favourite villagers in the whole town. 

edit: actually I'd also be very very sad if Fang moved. I cannot neglect them like I did to Lucky //cries i loved him so much


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 31, 2016)

either of my towns getting corrupted. well in pearlsey it wouldn't be too bad because i haven't done that much work on it, but lumatown... no. just no. i really don't want to lose 2+ years of hard work, along with all seven of my dreamies. ;-;

i'm also scared of my dreamies moving out of lumatown. it'd be even worse if felicity, alfonso or melba moved out because that happened to me with them before on older ac games.

when i was a kid though, the thing that scared me the most was my game freezing, or my ds running out of battery while playing ac:ww or the power going out while i'm playing ac:cf. resetti used to scare me so much as a kid... i was so happy to find out that he's optional in ac:nl. he doesn't scare me any more, though.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 31, 2016)

Accidentally loosing my cartridge, or Lucha moving out.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 31, 2016)

my villagers moving out (except deirdre), corruption and having things stolen from me. also carelessly putting stuffs on the spot where NPCs will place their tents at.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

For trivial stuff, I'll have to say the mosquitoes. When they bite my character and I have my sound up, my body does a mini jump.  I hope that makes sense lol.
It always catches me by surprise and I HATE IT! Which is also why I hate a certain room in the museum. Yep. The one with the mosquito flying around and it can bite you whenever. Like sheesh, leave me in peace! I didn't donate you so that you could fly around freely (a.k.a. chase me everywhere I go) while I'm trying to relax and check out bugs. -w-

For serious stuff, I don't know if I can mention it directly, but back in WW people could go in your town if you trusted them and then corrupt your game through a certain action of theirs. Some people who unfortunately play AC really enjoy ruining other people's fun. Naive, nice people, at that. You know, people who are kind enough to let you into their town. ._.
Makes no sense to me and it kinda saddens me. :'c


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Feb 4, 2016)

any top tier character in for glory
they might be for glory material 
or they might be ZeRo's offspring
it scares me


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 5, 2016)

when isabelle is loading my town and then says "Oh thats right! Um Mayor Chrys?" instead of the usual "okay all set, have a nice day!"

I always panic and think one of my dreamies is moving but its usually a fishing tournament or something lol.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 11, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> when isabelle is loading my town and then says "Oh thats right! Um Mayor Chrys?" instead of the usual "okay all set, have a nice day!"
> 
> I always panic and think one of my dreamies is moving but its usually a fishing tournament or something lol.



hehe yeah that made me so FRICKIN nervous.... turned out it was only clyde


----------



## Tri-Cell (Feb 11, 2016)

I've only had the game for about three months and already lost two of my favorite villagers because I just didn't know they were moving till it was to lat. It also used to worry me but now I just see it as the chance of finding someone new, there's still some villagers I'd be sad to lose so I try to be more vigilant now.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 12, 2016)

For me it's still every time a bee's hive drops! Even when I'm looking for them it still makes my heart jump! Plus I usually fumble and end up getting stung anywho haha! xD Also my villagers leaving me, I get so attached to them so easily and even more so my dreamies that I worked to get either from here or in my campsite.


----------



## treetops (Feb 12, 2016)

like many people here, im scared of seeing my dreamies move out and my town getting corrupted. acnl has been very glitchy for me lately as well, so i always get a feeling that my save data could corrupt at any second. it doesnt help ive only had acnl for four months.

that, and the mouth of truth. that piece of furniture looks creepy. ;n;


----------



## aimeekitty (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm with others that corruption and loosing a favorite character would be the scariest!


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 13, 2016)

Losing any one of my "cherished 10", only had them everyday for 2 1/2 years! Really, I still play daily, and keep all 10 still- I don't want to give them up, I love all 10 at this point! Same goes with my JP NL town. Guess I'll have to forever play it! ;p


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh definitely losing my dreamies! That thought really scares/worries me.
I'm paranoid about going around them each several times a day and making sure I've seen and spoken to everybody at least once so I can reassure myself they won't leave.
I'm always reassured when one of them does actually ping to leave as it means nobody else will be going without me knowing about it.


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok, well I wasn't scared of my game corrupting until I read this thread.  THANKS GUYS lol!  

Off to look up tips to prevent it!

Honestly I don't find anything that is actually in the game scary.  Pitfalls/jellyfish/etc are just annoying.  I agree accidentally losing a villager would be the pits, but I play too often to worry about that.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 20, 2016)

I always get paranoid when plot resetting. I've only ever heard rumors that it can corrupt your game but never any real stories, but it still freaks me out.


----------



## Karla (Feb 20, 2016)

Walt. He was in my town when I started and couldn't stand him.  My biggest fear is he will come back and walk around my town with his mean mug. He is a major Yikes!! And hard to get rid of


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

The thought of accidentally restarting one of my AC towns.

Edit: Actually, the thought of my data being corrupted and HAVING to restart. At least accidentally restarting would just be a stupid mistake on my part, whereas with corrupted data there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear God, I have a huge fear of tarantulas... so them being in this game is really bad for me!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 26, 2016)

Coco's face at night.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 27, 2016)

Booting up my game only to find one of my dreamies missing. I've lost a few already and it's sapped my will to play.


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 27, 2016)

Data corruption
Losing a dreamie
A dreamie plotting in a bad spot
Having your town wrecked by a stranger and then they end up giving you a bad rating.


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Data corruption
Having to restart my town when my 3DS eventually dies because I bought a digital copy
Having a visitor wreck my town

I don't care where my villagers plot so I won't bother plot resetting


----------



## Elov (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm scared that all my favorite villagers will leave me... Fang especially. ;-;


----------

